# Grinder choices: Iberital MC2 vs Ascaso i1 vs Graef CM81



## avlee (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi guys, I've just bought my first machine, the Gaggia Classic and after hours of research, I've whittled my grinder hunt down to the above 3!!

Im mainly an espresso drinker but mrs likes her lattes.

Please help me choose, I'd value your opinions.

Also, do any of the above grinders come with a temper?

Thanks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Iberital is pretty loud, I guess you could call it a temper?

(none of them come with a tamper, however







)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

avlee said:


> Hi guys, I've just bought my first machine, the Gaggia Classic and after hours of research, I've whittled my grinder hunt down to the above 3!!
> 
> Im mainly an espresso drinker but mrs likes her lattes.
> 
> ...


Ido go mc2 , Seems to be the standard pairing for the classic, plus plenty second hand for around £80-100 , they were also on offer at happy donkey a while a go ( bear in mind their price doesn't include vat until you get to checkout ) . Re tamper , none of these machines come with one or have one affixed . You tend to see these on the front of larger commercial machines . I would recommend you get a seperate one anyway 58 mm for a gaggia should be fine .

As above the mc2 can be a little loud .


----------



## avlee (Nov 25, 2013)

That does seen to be the common route but I don't mind having a slightly superior grinder to the machine as I'm sure ill upgrade the machine at some point.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

avlee said:


> That does seen to be the common route but I don't mind having a slightly superior grinder to the machine as I'm sure ill upgrade the machine at some point.


Ok , but if you want something better, that might see you thro another machine then you might be looking at £200-300 ( outside bargains again ) . You will get better coffee from a better grinder , with bigger burrs , giving you a more consistent grind . A lot of mc2 come up second hand , as some but not all , people will move on from them reasonable quickly . And the grinder is more important than the machine , especially at entry price level like a classic.

Depends on the space you have and money you have . Some of the extra price can be for feature such as on demand.

Small kitchen friendly -

mignion . New £280 isn , come up on forum for £200-220 from time to time.

Mazzer mini - new £450-500 ish . On forum for around £250 , go for the doser version.

Sage smart grinder - got a good review from a forum member . Is new so no idea on reliability and performance. Possibly wait Til out longer - new £200

Larger

Mazzer SJ - buy second hand, will generally Be the doser model . £300-350 on the forum, reconditioned and In good nick .

Taking out bargains bought from gumtree etc , which exist but might need cleaning , repairing or new burrs , then the is a gap from£100 pre owned mc 2 to the next step. In theory this is where the sage grinder is pitched, but I as I said its new , and largely untried .

That's not to say they aren't bargain out there , look at the the grinder ninjte picked up and re painted , if you know what your doing and you want to put some work in then you can make your money go further .


----------



## avlee (Nov 25, 2013)

Super valuable recommendations there. Just googled the Mignon and looks lovely! They seem to hold their value though on used market of they still sell for £200 used.

Has anyone got any experience with the Ascaso i1? So I can make my mind up.....


----------

